# VR6 or 1.8T Clutch in a 2.0?



## Desibabu345 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey guys,
From what I understand and reading the 1.8T has the same transmission as the 2.0 (well atleast the 1999-2000 ones). Then I read people suggesting using a vr6 clutch in a 1.8T and was wondering if that works, then wouldn't a vr6 clutch fit in a 2.0 and function the same as like a stage 1 or 2 clutch? (because of the higher power handling capability). If not, then would a 1.8T clutch fit in a 2.0? Thanks,
Sid


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: VR6 or 1.8T Clutch in a 2.0? (Desibabu345)*

just get a 16v clutch and 16v lightened flywheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: VR6 or 1.8T Clutch in a 2.0? (97VWJett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97VWJett* »_just get a 16v clutch and 16v lightened flywheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

As far as I know, that won't work in mkiv applications. Although, the 1.8t clutch set-up should work. Don't know enough about it yet (still learning all of the little parts on the 1.8t), but I believe I've seen that they're the same set-ups.


----------



## Desibabu345 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hmm... anyone have any insight/tests on this?


----------



## danmckenzie2004 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Desibabu345)*

yes it works, the ecs stage 1 clutch is a stock vr6 clutch with an mk3 stock VR6 flywheel.The stock vr6 clutch is 228mm, the 1.8t clutch is 220mm, and i think, but am not sure that stock 2.0l clutch is 218mm.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: VR6 or 1.8T Clutch in a 2.0? (ramylson)*

opps didn't see he had a MkIV!


----------



## Desibabu345 (Jun 28, 2004)

So what do you guys think would be the most economic route for me to take - with getting some good grip because I plan on cam+chip within two months. Should I get a 1.8t clutch and can I reuse my flywheel? Or do I need some kind of kit? Same if I ask about the vr6 - i need the kit?


----------



## soccer_Steven (Mar 19, 2004)

I just did this install on my 2.0 jetta. What you need is a G60 flywheel and a VR6 Clutch kit. If you get a VR6 clutch you need to get a G60 flywheel, the 2.0 uses this stupid 2 piece kinda flywheel. The Vr6/G60 combo is the way to go.


----------



## Gerhart (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (soccer_Steven)*

I belive Potterman has the kit pakaged, give him a call. 909-694-8600


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

might as well do the flywheel as that will make the most difference. I don't see your cam+ chipped 2 liter needing much over stock unless it needs to be replaced anyway.


----------

